# Hotmail security issue on Le Pan Android



## jayscamaro (Dec 12, 2011)

Last week I downloaded my hotmail account to my Le Pan TC970 and found that the (my) email address , which is no problem as well as my password come up automatically which IS a problem. I have tried to delete the program as per instruction, but it won`t. There should , it seems, be a way to delete the program without deleting the whole account I feel. I`m afraid that even if I do that and I can`t get rid of it from the pad, the same thing will happen. I would appreciate it if you folks could give me some sort of solution... hopefully simple.
Jay


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Jay,

Sorry for the delay. What program exactly are you using to sync your hotmail account with?


----------

